# Sundays Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

We had light West winds, no tide movement and a slow trout bite today. We pecked on em catching fish under birds and slicks. Down South lures in light colors worked best today.

I'm running a singles trip on Wed 10th and have 2 spots available. The price is $175 a person. I'm also open next Tues 16th and Thurs 18th thru Sunday 21st. Give me a call if you'd like to go catch some fish.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

